# Demineralised water



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Iv just set up my new exo terra monsoon but it says to only use demineralised or distilled water. Can I use bottled water from the supermarket?


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

If not, where the hell am i supposed to get hold of disilled water without boiling a thousand kettles and collecting the steam somehow?!


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I think this is just a precaution as tap water can block up the nozzles with calcium deposits over time especially in hard water areas.
You could use ro water normally sold by aquatic shops or rain water, a lot of people also use bottled water

Richie


----------



## boerboel_1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok mate. I appreciate the advice. 



richie.b said:


> I think this is just a precaution as tap water can block up the nozzles with calcium deposits over time especially in hard water areas.
> You could use ro water normally sold by aquatic shops or rain water, a lot of people also use bottled water
> 
> Richie


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Halfords sell de-ionised water. Tesco used to but I can't find it on mysupermarket... it's normally next to the car accessories, but its 90p per litre, (£3.99/5l at halfords) so soon mounts up if you'll be using it alot.


----------

